# Apprenticeship Program



## SFELECTRIC (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello,

I applied with San Francisco IBEW Local 6 last summer. I took the written and oral tests last year and just recieved my combined overall score which I believe puts me in a pool of candidates.

What types of score do you need to get accepted, I heard that they only accept scores of 96 and above? Also that they mght not be accepting any apprentice this year? Is any of this true or speculation?

I recieved a 92.63 is that good or bad, when it comes to getting put to work?

If anyone can help with any information, please respond.

Thank you


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

it's not who you know...it's who you blow


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> it's not who you know...it's who you blow


 It's like that every where.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

oh yeah, i'm sorry...welcome!


----------



## SFELECTRIC (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. If anyone has any insight on how that score ranks in regards to getting to work that would be great.....


----------



## walter86 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey is there anyone out there that has had an interview recently with the Seattle JATC and got accepted in. What was your overall score that placed you under selection? And how long after your interview did you get a letter telling you when to attend your safety orientation?


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> it's not who you know...it's who you blow


Oh homie don't ya know me, you knew me when you blew me:jester:



walter86 said:


> Hey is there anyone out there that has had an interview recently with the Seattle JATC and got accepted in. What was your overall score that placed you under selection? And how long after your interview did you get a letter telling you when to attend your safety orientation?


People keep posting questions like this here and really the only way to get answers to your questions is visit the local where you tested and talk to the apprenticeship coordinator.


----------



## norcalbay (Jun 17, 2008)

Local 6 is all about who you know. A couple months ago they had over 80 apprentices on the books. I don't think any locals in the bay area right now are letting in new apprentices. I wouldn't give up. Remember, there are a bunch of locals in the bay area. Don't just pin your hopes and dreams on one and only one local.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Each score is really dependent on a lot factors (how many people applied, your local, how much work they have, etc.) but that seems like a good score. I think you will have a hard time getting in with how the economy is right now but if its something you really want stick with it and they will notice. I didn't get in at first and had to jump through a few hoops but I eventually got in.


----------



## SFELECTRIC (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for all your responses. This site is helpful. I understand from the majority of responses, I need to know someone to get in and I dont. Can you transfer your score to another Local if its closer to your address?


----------



## norcalbay (Jun 17, 2008)

No, you cannot transfer your score. You would have to apply like everyone else at a different local. A good thing is if Local 6 used the NJATC test then you might get to skip the test portion. I don't know the expiration of scores. Not all bay area locals use the NJATC test though. So, you still might have to take their test.


----------



## SFELECTRIC (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok, thanks thats helpful. Yeah it sounds like I should take a trip to the next local and see whta I need to do. I believe your test score is good 6 months and overall score is good for 2 years. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

yes you can apply every 6 months and your score does sound pretty promising but like the others said it depends on your local and how the other applicants did. good luck!


----------



## SFELECTRIC (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks, forthe response. Do you happen to know if I transfer my test score to a differnet union when I apply with them, does that take me out of the San francisco applicants and I loose the overall score I had with them?


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

read what these guys are writing bro, you can't transfer scores but don't be afraid to try other locals. and sometimes reapplying every year looks good to the guys interviewing


----------



## SFELECTRIC (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes I understand you can not transfer your overall score and I do know your test score is transferable if you would liek to take a shot a different Local, you transfer your test score reapply and reinterview. Thanks for all the responses....


----------

